

New layout of php.net (beta) - makubecks
http://www.php.net/?beta=1

======
casual_slacker
I think it looks really good. There needs to be more in the hero text, maybe
the types of projects that are commonly created with it. The blinking of the
menu expander is a bit much for me, somewhat disorienting.

~~~
bung
agreed about the speed of the expanding menu... also the font size in there is
a bit small compared to everything else.

Also, hopefully helpful feedback, not sure about purple links on purple
background on that right rail teaser. Lastly, the download boxes seem a bit
bland.

------
shire
I actually kinda like it. nice work.

